# مثال تطبيقى فعلى على:Earned Value Technique Application



## خالد عبدالباقى (21 فبراير 2008)

الى جميع أخوتى فى الله ممن يهتم بتطبيق تقنية القيمة المكتسبة فى التحكم فى التكلفة و الوقت, ارفق لكم مثال حقيقى للمشروع الذى اتشرف بادارته- ويلاحظ وجود slippage فى الوقت و ال S.V. وقد تم تقديم Claim for extension of time& claim for unabsorbed over -head نتيجة التمديد وقد تمت الموافقة على التمديد وجارى دراسة ال Cost impact -وسوف ارفع لكم قريبا ال Revised plan incorporated with the extension وكذلك تقرير القيمة المكتسبة بعد تعديله.
ملحوظة: هذا التقرير البيانى يتم تقديمه للادارة العليا للشركة شهريا للوقوف على حالة المشروع الحقيقية واتخاذ ما يلزم فى حالات ال Deviations -اتمنى ان تستفيدوا منه---------دعواتكم


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (21 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سائد السلع (22 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير يا اخي خالد


----------



## ايلي توما (22 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله فيك وفقك مجهود رائع يا باشا


----------



## rana79 (22 فبراير 2008)

الله يعطيك العافية...
شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## CVLMASTER (23 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## رائد محمد ابراهيم (23 فبراير 2008)

شكرا على هذا المجهود القيم


----------



## الجنزوري محمد (23 فبراير 2008)

مجهود عظيم يدل على تمكن في الادء 


بارك الله لك وشكرا على اتاحة الفرصة لنا للاطلاع عليه
لي استفسار ما اذا عنيت بي allowance to date


----------



## eng_houssam (23 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم
بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم وبانتظار المزيد


----------



## خالد عبدالباقى (24 فبراير 2008)

*allowance*

الاخ الفاضل "الجنزورى محمد" المقصود بال allowance هو ال Budget المخصص للبند و يتم تقديرها فى بداية المشروع وهى ليست بالطبع ال estimated حيث ان ال budget مرحلة تلى ال estimation وطبعا فى كثير من الاحيان تكون مخالفة لما تم تقديره اثناء ال tendering وهذا يتطلب مجهود مدير المشروع مع قسم ال procurement للبحث عن بدائل تقبل من قبل الاستشارى وتكون اقل تكلفة والمقصود بالبدائل: اما مواد او مقاولى باطن ارخص او ما الى ذلك


----------



## egysad (24 فبراير 2008)

الملف لا يعمل هل من مساعدة
the archive is ither unknown format or damaged
هذة الرسالة تظهر و لكم الشكر


----------



## medhat1973 (24 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
جزاك اللهخيرا اخ خالد على هذا التقرير الرائع
ولى استفسار صغير ارجو من الاخ خالد الرد عليه
هل هذا cost control report وهل BCWP هو مقدار الدفعه او المستخلص (PAYMENT) المقدم للاستشارى ام ماذا؟


----------



## خالد عبدالباقى (25 فبراير 2008)

*BVWP= Certified Payment without retention*

الاخ الكريم medhat1973 بالفعل كما تفضلت ولكن تكون الدفعة بلا خصم 10% retention , ويكون هذا هو Cost report الذى يوضح كلا من انحراف التكلفة والانحرف الزمنى----تحياتى


----------



## sinan.saad (25 فبراير 2008)

*شكرا*

بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## medhat1973 (25 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خير اخ خالد على المعلومات القيمه التى تمدنا بها وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك 
وارجو تصحيح معلوماتى لكى يتم عمل cost control report
1-ال BUDGET COST وده بيعمله ال PM&QS وهى BCWS
2-ال ACTUAL COST وده التكلفه الفعليه من خلال ال COST CODES للشركه وتجميع المصاريف لكل الانشطه
3-القيمه المكتسبه EARNED VALUE و هى BCWP
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## alaabreaka (26 فبراير 2008)

شكرا جدا جدا
هو ده اللى كنت محتاجة


----------



## plannini (9 مارس 2008)

شكرا شكرا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## محمود الطحاوي (9 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك و لك


----------



## خالد عبدالباقى (31 مارس 2008)

*المثال التطبيقى بعد ادخال تأثير التمديد الزمنى*

الاخوة الاعزاء اعضاء المنتدى المحترم, كما وعدتكم هذا تعديل للمثال التطبيقى على تقنية القيمة المكتسبة وذلك بعد ادخال تأثير التمديد الزمنى حتى نهاية يوليو 2008


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (31 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## ehabebo84 (1 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير يا اخي


----------



## ناجي جميل (1 أبريل 2008)

Thanking you Mr. Khalid and god bless you


----------



## حسن احمد (1 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك والى الامام


----------



## هاني سليمان (4 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## يقيني بالله (4 أبريل 2008)

ماشاء الله 
بارك الله فيك اخي . جهود رائعه ... الل يجزيك الجنه والفردوس الاعلى


----------



## mohammed 84 (7 أبريل 2008)

*شكرا*

بصراحة يعجز اللسان عن الشكر


----------



## said454 (27 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## الكراديسى (27 سبتمبر 2008)

اللهم تقبل منكم هذا المجهود الطيب


----------



## newwave (28 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا ويعطيك العافية


----------



## طاهرحمدىشاكر (28 سبتمبر 2008)

*مشكور*

مشكووووووور اخي


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (28 سبتمبر 2008)

ملف رائع جدا" ومفيد للجميع ولى شخصيا" مع رجائى بدوام مشاركاتك الجباره من واقع ما يصادف مهندس متميز مثلك ليستفيد منه المبتدئين فى إستخدام التقنيات الحديثه مثلى وفقك الله وسدد خطاك وأرجو أن تفرد لموضوع القيمه المكتسبه حالات أخرى لأهمية الموضوع وسأضع الرابط فى المكتبه لتعم الفائده هذا بعد إذنك


----------



## كامل جورج (4 أكتوبر 2008)

إضافة عظيمة لمعلوماتي


----------



## hosini2000 (19 أكتوبر 2008)

*بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود الرائع*​


----------



## حسن احمد (19 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mahmoudhassaballa (28 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## virtualknight (31 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا على المعلومات الرهيبة والمفيدة


----------



## الكراديسى (1 نوفمبر 2008)

thank you very much


----------



## حسونيه (3 نوفمبر 2008)

thank you very much.its very proessional report .


----------



## محمود الطحاوي (3 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا و بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابوهاني (23 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخينا الكريم


----------



## tarekms45 (24 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا مهندس خالد اين تعمل --لو كنت فى الامارات برجاء ارسال تليفونك على الخاص لنتواصل ان شاء الله


----------



## واثق الخطوه (25 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م محمد كرم (7 يناير 2009)

* نفعك الله بما لديك من معرفة*


----------



## نجم 2007 (10 يناير 2009)

مشكور على هذا الموضوع


----------



## أبو عبد الأله (15 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ووفقك في عملك أن شاء الله


----------



## tarekms45 (23 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك و فى علمك و زادك علما و تقوى و جعل علمك مما ينفع الاسلام و المسلمين


----------



## faiqmohmed (23 يناير 2009)

محاولة تشكر عليها


----------



## ابونور سمور (25 يناير 2009)

مشكورين على حسابات ال Earned Value والمواضيع الحسابيه والاستخدامات و معناها فى اداره المشاريع


----------



## labeeb (30 أبريل 2009)

مشكووور بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود


----------



## engr.alaa (1 مايو 2009)

مع جزيل الشكر و التوفيق لخير العمل


----------



## magda (1 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك 
وفقك مجهود رائع وممتاز


----------



## الكراديسى (2 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير يا اخي خالد


----------



## eyes_reader (2 مايو 2009)

thanks dear .... 
...................................


----------



## المفكرةالعربيه (3 مايو 2009)

Dear Khalid,
It is nice to see different techniques using EV for cost, I have couple of questions if you don't mind:
1- EV is considered here the payment certificate, and I asume that directly related to physical progress of the project
2- If possible, could you attach the client spec for the reporting, I liked the idea of showing the envelopes.


----------



## عيسى محمد سمحه (14 مايو 2009)

جازاك الله خيرا على المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## maher-mohamed (15 مايو 2009)

المهندس خالد 
جزاك الله خيرا على هذه الاضافه الجيده ونرجو تزويدنا بالمزيد من هذه المواضيع 
من فضلك لى تساؤل لاحظت ان حساب القيمه المكتسبه earned value at completionتم حسابها كمجموع للA.A.C(allowance at completionوالقيمه المبهمه لدى)R.V)residual value)*
حيث سبق ان تم حساب allowance at completionمن اضافه ثلاث بنود وهم TO DATE ALLOWANCE +REMAINIG ALLOWANCE+VARIATIOS NOT TAKEN TO VALUE
,وهى كما فهمت منك فى تفسير لهذا البند اته الBUDGET AT COMPLATION 
اذن لما يتم اضا فه الR.Vللحصول على القيمه المكتسبه المتوقعه فى نهايه المشروع وما هو هذا البند برجاء التفضل بالتوضيح 
2-البند variations not taken to value هو بمثابه المصاريف الغير محمله على بنود انشطه ويلاحظ ان مبلغها كبير حيث تكاليف الشهر 76 وقيمه هذا البند 401 تقريبا وكذلك فى الحسابات المتوقعه هى اكبر من المتوقع للبنود (الانشطه)هل ما افهمه صحيح واذا كان كذلك فلما لاتحمل على البنود كمصاريف expenssحيث ان مبلغها كبير


----------



## نعيم ابو كرم (17 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي العزيز


----------



## اشرف محمد العوض (17 مايو 2009)

الموضوع اضافة عملية ممييزة


----------



## xxghostxx (17 مايو 2009)

مشكور....وبارك الله فيك


----------



## عادل الفيصل (26 مايو 2009)

وفقك الله شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## هديل كريم (27 مايو 2009)

الاخ العزيز ....
الموضوع الذي اضفته رائع بمعنى الكلمه بارك الله فيك ورزقك من حيث لا تحتسب .اخي العزيز اذا سمحت لي انا فعلا بحاجه لمعرفه تفاصيل اكثر عن هذا الموضوع اذا كان لديك ملفات اكسل مشابهه نتمنى ان ترفعها لفائده الجميع فمن الواضح ان العمل الذي قدمته هو محترف خاصه وان ال keo هي من الشركات العالميه المعروفه ولك مني خالص الشكر على ما قدمته


----------



## the poor to god (1 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرابارك الله فيك لكن بصراحة الموضوع محتاك من سيادتك ان تجلس ونعمل اجتماع مطول لتشرح اشياء كثير ارجو ان يتم تحويل الموضوع الى مناقشة طويلة جدا بين وبين الاعضاء حتى نستفيد منك 
 ارجو الرد


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (19 سبتمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا يا م \ خالد على هذا المجهود ومع مزيد من التقدم ان شاء الله *


----------



## ايمن حسين (8 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا 000000000000000000000


----------



## سامر (25 مارس 2010)

مثال ممتاز و بروفيشونال...طبعا بالنسبة لشخص بسيط مثلي احتاج لشرح لمكونات المشروع عشان افهم المثال

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Mame7 (27 مارس 2010)

thanx a lot


----------



## a.assal (27 مارس 2010)

شكرا لك اخى الكريم ويا رب يوفق الجميع

تحياتى


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (28 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
ونفع الله بك


----------



## ايمن حسين (29 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا 0000000000000000


----------



## greatfargo (31 مارس 2010)

I wonder if you have a link for Primavera Earned Value software


----------



## محمد المسلاتي (8 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً وبارك الله فيك


----------



## mohammedsharaby (12 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## kembel67 (25 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## elhalalsab (10 ديسمبر 2010)

الف شكر


----------



## ايمن حسين (29 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mbdarsh (4 يناير 2011)

ملف رائع جد


----------



## walidkhlil55 (7 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم اولا اود ان احيك على هذا المجهود 
ثانيا اود ان استفسر اذ سمحت بالنسبة ev تم حسابها فى الملف طبقا للدفعات واعتقد ان ev 
is bcsp اى انها تمثل قيمة الأعمال المنفذة فى هذا المرحلة طبقا للمشروع الأصلى 
ارجو منك التوضيح


----------



## Jamal (9 يناير 2011)

شكرا


----------



## خالد عبدالباقى (9 يناير 2011)

Dear Walidkhalil55,
BCWP is the old expression of the EV, as per modern terminology, I agree with you that we've to compare the planned Value and Actual Value with the EV which is different from payment, since it depends on the terms of payment, particularly in the exercise attached in my shared file, we had an agreement with the client that all the work done on site should have an impact to the running payment, so at that example the value of EV is approx. the same value of payment without excluding the retention


----------



## gamil_13 (16 أبريل 2011)

thanks


----------



## mohammedsharaby (17 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## bat eng (21 أبريل 2011)

شكرا يا اخي علي المعلومات القيمة ولكن لي كثير من الاستفسارات حول طريقة صنع هذا التقرير لانها وظيفة اسندت لي مؤخرا في الشركة وهي تقديم تقرير التكلفة بعد اسبوع فاذا كان من الامكان مساعدتي في شرح ذلك اكون شاكرا فكيف التواصل


----------



## خالد عبدالباقى (21 أبريل 2011)

You're welcomed Mr."*Bat eng*" any time, you can ask me and INSA I'll answer you when possible.


----------



## haithammoftah (21 يونيو 2011)

*كورس عن القيمة المكتسبة Earned Value*

الاخ الكريم المهندس / خالد 

هناك موقع خيري مجاني يقوم باعطاء كورسات في جميع المجالات ونرجو منكم الانضمام الينا والمشاركة في اعطاء كورس عن القيمة المكتسبة Earned Value 

الموقع هو ملتقي الدارين 

http://www.aldarayn.com


----------



## haithammoftah (21 يونيو 2011)

*كورس عن القيمة المكتسبة Earned Value*

الاخ الكريم المهندس / خالد 

هناك موقع خيري مجاني يقوم باعطاء كورسات في جميع المجالات ونرجو منكم الانضمام الينا والمشاركة في اعطاء كورس عن القيمة المكتسبة Earned Value 

الموقع هو ملتقي الدارين 

http://www.aldarayn.com


----------



## ربى الله (13 يونيو 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ENG_MOHDH (20 يونيو 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## nasserbalkhi (21 يونيو 2014)

هذا رابط محاضرة في إدارة التحكم بالمشروع تشرح علاقة التخطيط مع التكاليف و الميزانية و كيفية اعداد ملفات تحكم و قيادة مشروع المقاولات و اتخاذ القرارات من اعداد م ناصر البلخي في المملكة العربية السعودية
Project Control Management 2 by Engr nasser albalk - YouTube
و سيتم بعون الله شرح طريقة عمل ميزانية المشروع و ربطها مع البرنامج الزمني p6 في المحاضرات القادمة


----------



## TheExpert (25 يونيو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## tbuly (25 يونيو 2014)

بارك الله فيك وفقك مجهود رائع


----------



## aymanghaffar (27 يونيو 2014)

شكرا جزيلا على المجهود


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (30 يونيو 2014)

لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## nasserbalkhi (5 يوليو 2014)

تم بعون الله إنجاز المحاضرة رقم 3 و المتخصصة في ادارة التحكم بالمشروع موضوع أعداد ملف ميزانية المشروع و الفرق بينه و بين جدول كميات تسعير المشروع - جدول المناقصة 
الرابط 
Project control management lecture 3 - project budget file - YouTube
يرجى تشجيع المحاضرة و ضغط subscribe 


و للفائدة يمكن مشاهدة المحاضرة 2 على الرابط 
Project control management 2 Engr nasser albalki - YouTube
و مشاهدة المحاضرة 1 على الربط 
Project control management lecture by Eng Albalkhi - YouTube


----------



## arch_hamada (3 سبتمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم وبانتظار المزيد​
​


----------

